# Resection of Fem Fem Bypass Graft



## shgladney (Mar 27, 2009)

How do you code the resection of the femoral to femoral bypass graft and primary repair of femoral artery?  Please provide the CPT code this and the primary repair.  Thanks.


----------



## lisammy (Mar 27, 2009)

Was the graft infected? if so you would use 35903. if not i would use removal of foriegn body code.  if the repair of the femoral artery was just due to the removal of the graft then i wouldnt bill it seperatly.  Without knowing more about procedure that is the best i can give you. Hope it helps


----------



## 01029287 (Mar 30, 2009)

*fem-fem resection*

Thanks for your help.  Yes it was infected.  He did a left to right resection of a newly created fem-fem graft & a partial resection to an old functional graft.  Because he said graft came out with ease. After graft was disconnected, he proceded to primary close the artery. He tailored a flap of tissue and used a Simpulse device a received a large amount of fluid from the infected wound. I hope this info helps you!!


----------



## lisammy (Apr 2, 2009)

You would use the 35903 code with a dx of 996.62 and and if you know the specific organisim you can use that also.  if he had to make an incision in the abd to remove the fem fem you could use 35907 but if the only incisions were in the extremities then you must use 35903. Hope that helps.


----------



## 01029287 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Suzanne*

This helps alot!  Thank you for helping me solve this.


----------

